# Toro power shift 1132



## FlubbaJ (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a chance to buy a 1995 Toro 1132 Powershift blower. I'd like to hear anyone's thoughts on if this is a good buy, or a good blower to own? So far one guy has said yes that i should pick it up. It says it runs good and it certainly looks good per the pics that i have seen. I plan on looking at it this evening.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

where are you located? what area do you have to clean? what space do you have to store the machine in season and out? do you plan to do maintenance yourself? are you willing to do more involved maintenance if needed?

The PowerShift series are well built and powerful machines. They can last forever if well maintained. 

tx


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

in his other post about the same machine northern MN Toro 1132 Power shift
a 1132 powershift for up there would be a great machine


----------

